# Astro File Manager App. tranferring more than one file



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using Curtis LT7029 tablet.

I am using Astro File Manager transferring more than one file from one folder to another.

How do I select and transfer more then 1 file from one folder to another.

It can't be done like you do with Windows right ?

If so, what do you press and click to transfer more then one file from one folder to another ?

Also I wish to transfer files from path

/sdcard/tflash/mp3

to

/MNT/sdcard/scsi-sda1


Is there an easier method then have to click up button and navigate different folders just to copy files from one folder to another ? Seems not an efficent way to transfer files. 


Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If they are both on SD card, just take the SD card out and connect it to your computer. That would be a much easier way to transfer files.


----------

